# upgrading a Dell Vostro 200



## Banboowho (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi all, ive recently bought a old computer ( Dell Vostro 200) and want to upgrade it for gaming, im not asking to play something like battlefield 4 on maxed out setting with 4k but some new games with decentish settings would be nice. ive looked upp what parts i could install and there is quite a few i need advice on what i should get like CPU, GPU and PSU ive already got 4 gig of ram in it so i dont have to worry about upgrading that. my price range is £200 but i can go high as 300. 


Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you tried playing games on it? 
OEM Mobo/Bios are made for them making it difficult to determine what CPU's are compatible making the manufacturer the best place for accurate info. "Usually", any CPU offered with a particular Model will work.
Gaming is primarily dependent on the GPU but upgrading the would likely requires a PSU upgrade first. Remove the case side and look at the label affixed to the PSU for a Brand & Model Number.


----------



## Banboowho (Mar 6, 2014)

Yea i got it to run team fortress 2 on low - low med settings with 30-25 FPS, the PSU wattage is 300 but im worried when it comes to upgrading the PSU due to the case being a mini tower or at least i think its mini.

my mobo is a FoxConn G33M02 from which i read only supports Core 2 Duo, Pentium Dual-Core and Celeron processors. does that mean i be stuck with low end CPUs or are there still powerful CPUs of that type?

also i read i have to do a BIOs upgrade which ive never done before.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Banboowho (Mar 6, 2014)

After looking around i think the best CPU i can install is a:
Wolfdale Core 2 Duo, E8600, 3.33GHz, 6MB, 1333FSB, 65W, E0 which can be overclocked to 4ghz but as its a dell is that even at all possible? ive also found the bio upgrade which wasnt as scary as i 1st thought.

So that just leaves finding a decent PSU & GPU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The 300W OEM PSU would definitely require replacement before a GPU upgrade. The wattage required would depend on the selected GPU.
If you have determine for certain a E8600 is compatible with the OEM Mobo/Bios, that would be an improvement. However, OEM Mobo Bios are commonly locked or very limited to user manipulation (i.e. OC'ing) to avoid damage.


----------



## Banboowho (Mar 6, 2014)

I was thinking of either a 2 gig Radeon HD 6850 or radeon hd 7870 2gb,
Would either of them work in my rig? if not could you rec one that would as well as a PSU to go with it? In the £100-150 price range? is the CPU okay for new games?.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You want to be at 550W minimum for either of those GPU's with a good quality PSU.
SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HCG are top quality PSU's.


----------

